# Vorsicht! Albanischer Virus!



## Muli (6 Feb. 2010)

Klick zum vergrössern 





​


----------



## Crash (6 Feb. 2010)

Manuelle Wirus !?! lol3rofl3

:thx: Muli


----------



## Katzun (6 Feb. 2010)

mmmh, ich seh hier nichts


----------



## General (6 Feb. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> mmmh, ich seh hier nichts



Ist der Virus


----------



## Muli (6 Feb. 2010)

Reupp


----------



## Q (7 Feb. 2010)

Muli war das jetzt eine Empfehlung an uns? haha! Moment, wie war das noch mal...  type f o r m a t c ... äh... 
Ich schaffs nicht


----------



## steboe1909 (13 Feb. 2010)

Sehr cool! Aber gibts in Albanien überhaupt PC's ?


----------



## chichy (13 Feb. 2010)

schon bekannt.


----------



## NAFFTIE (13 Feb. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> mmmh, ich seh hier nichts



dann nimm den "ammer" und druff :thumbup:rofl3


----------

